
A simple script to postpone your own email - im_dario
http://cfenollosa.com/blog/a-simple-script-to-postpone-your-own-email.html
======
dybber
The feature from Google Inbox that I miss the most when using ordinary GMail.

I find the Google Inbox browser UI horrible, which is why I still use GMail.

~~~
SomewhatLikely
I found the fact that it automatically "pins" such emails when they come back
to be too annoying. Just because I postponed it doesn't mean it was an
important deadline or something. I like to postpone things I hope I'll get
around to as well.

~~~
dybber
Here is what I do: I only use the Google Inbox interface for post-poning
stuff. I always read and write emails from the old Gmail interface. So I newer
see these pins.

------
msielski
For Gmail you can do similar scripting with Google Apps Script. This isn't
exactly the same, but it's a similar example.
[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/gmail-snooze-with-
apps...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/gmail-snooze-with-apps-
script.html)

------
DyslexicAtheist
I have a setup with mutt as MUA and offlineimap/msmtpq for smtp/imap handling
mainly because I always want an offline access to all my mail hosted on gmail
which I can search anytime when without network access.

deferring email is a breeze with e.g. msmtpq set this in .muttrc:

set sendmail="msmtpq --wait 30" set sendmail_wait=-1 #send in the background

same is possible with postfix ...

------
dsjoerg
very cool! i use followupthen.com for the same purpose.

~~~
christiangenco
Came here to post about followupthen[1]. They have a really generous free tier
I haven't had to graduate from over six months of using it, and I find
forwarding emails to "2016-01-20@fut.io" or "nexttuesday@fut.io" or
"mar21@fut.io" to be much easier than moving it to the correct folder.

The system described in this post is too much like a digital Tickler file[2]
for me - digital should be easier, not a less-convenient bodged approximation
of what we'd do with paper.

1\. [https://www.followupthen.com](https://www.followupthen.com)

2\. The system described by David Allen in "Getting Things Done" for being
reminded of deferred actions
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tickler_file](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tickler_file)

~~~
SomewhatLikely
I find the ability to create recurring emails even more useful:
everyJun16@fut.io or every17days@fut.io

Besides the obvious, I use this for remembering to do things that are nice to
do every once in a while, but not required. Like checking local event
schedules, lists of new Netflix movies, reminders that subscriptions are
coming for renewal, etc.

------
benliong78
Nice, with this you can achieve the "snooze till later" functionality of
Mailbox that I still miss to this day.

~~~
skierscott
Spark has the same functionality as Mailbox, including "snooze till later".

------
SFjulie1
I remember using "at cat mail and pipes " from my DMZ with a correctly
configured postfix satellite. Thus requiring no additional login/pass to be
stored.

Ho! It still should works.

Reinvention of the wheel maybe? Or the wisdom of old sysadmins being forgotten
in the maelstrom of devops culture?

------
j45
Sweet. I like how this is not tied to one provider. Scheduling emails is
helpful when you write in batches, and recipients are better to receive the
emails step by step.

------
thecosas
Simple solution and sounds like it should work with any IMAP provider
(provided you tweak the code).

Well done!

------
aszantu
I use lettermelater.com

------
sam_lowry_
this is how I usually do it:

~$ echo 'mutt -s "Call a client at 9:00, 9 Apr" lowry@localhost </dev/null'
|at 8 Apr </dev/null

~~~
dmd
That's not what this does.

